# Jackelope



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

What are the best spots in Utah for jackelope?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

By guzzlers


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw a couple last week. not telling you my secret spot though... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't seen many since 1985, the year I quit drinking.

Rich County was always the best though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a huge one down by Schofield a few years back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> I haven't seen many since 1985, the year I quit drinking.
> 
> Rich County was always the best though.


THERE ARE MANY THINGS I DONT SEE SINCE I'VE BEEN SOBER *\-\*


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a good herd down around Narnia.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Loke said:


> I saw a huge one down by Schofield a few years back.


Where in the heck is "Schofield"? There is a town and a reservoir in Utah with the name of Scofield. Is that where you meant?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

for a guy that leaves letters out of his moniker, you sure are picky about my spelling


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Aahh, but there is a reason for that. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell, I thought it was spelled "Skoalfield."


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody ever see one in the velvet? The only one I ever saw was hard horned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Seen quite a few in velvet in Wyoming, before all the climate changes though.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool. Darn global warming. I have seen quite a few does in my day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Cool. Darn global warming. I have seen quite a few does in my day.


uh....well...yeah...but...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hell, I thought it was spelled "Skoalfield."


That's what they teach ya in Evingston. :lol:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

sawsman said:


> Anybody ever see one in the velvet? The only one I ever saw was hard horned.


At the Playboy Club in red velvet :shock:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Considering the relatively few sightings, (except of course for the herd near Narnia), I wonder if they are on the endangered species list.

However, in the hypothetical case that the herd recovers enough to allow hunting, what weapons would be recommended for jackelope? I am thinking maybe a phasor adjusted to the "stun" setting, but I'm not sure phasors are legal in this state and in this century.

Also, what recipes are good for preparing jackelope. I have heard that one can adapt the recipe some people use for planked carp.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

:rotfl: -BaHa!-


massmanute said:


> Considering the relatively few sightings, (except of course for the herd near Narnia), I wonder if they are on the endangered species list.
> 
> However, in the hypothetical case that the herd recovers enough to allow hunting, what weapons would be recommended for jackelope? I am thinking maybe a phasor adjusted to the "stun" setting, but I'm not sure phasors are legal in this state and in this century.
> 
> Also, what recipes are good for preparing jackelope. I have heard that one can adapt the recipe some people use for planked carp.


Well, For the arms issue, I would think that you would use an XM25 CDTE. (see below)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XM25_CDTE 
For a recipe, I have one.

4 Jackelope heads
1 C. of cinnamon
1 C. of sugar
2 cans of olives
3 C. milk
1 stick of butter
1/2 tablespoon salt

combine the milk, olives, butter, and salt in a big saucepan. Simmer over low heat for 2 minutes, add jackelope heads and stir. After 4 minutes of that. Drink sauce and take jackelope heads out. roll in cinnamon and sugar. Best served with Unicorn meat.


----------

